# Tory Burch and Birthday GC



## kraezykae

Is it true the TB sends a gift card on/for your birthday?


----------



## Hoodster777

They email you a $50 coupon that you can only use on full-price items.


----------



## jeNYC

how do you sign up?


----------



## Hoodster777

Just join the mailing list and update your profile with your info. I got one for my birthday, and I haven't ordered from the site yet, I just signed up for the mailing list.


----------



## haygirlhay

Is there a minimum purchase required? What are the exclusions?


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

haygirlhay said:


> Is there a minimum purchase required? What are the exclusions?



Sign up on the website and the card will be emailed to you with all the fineprint


----------



## haygirlhay

I've been on the mailing list for sometime now but my birthday isn't for several months - so no fine print to read. I'm contemplating waiting to purchase when I get the birthday gift card, so does anyone have the fine print?


----------



## lcarlson90

haygirlhay said:


> I've been on the mailing list for sometime now but my birthday isn't for several months - so no fine print to read. I'm contemplating waiting to purchase when I get the birthday gift card, so does anyone have the fine print?



My birthday was in October and they emailed me a $50 off coupon code.  I don't recall any exclusions at the time.  I know I used it on a pair of Reva's.


----------



## Hoodster777

Only fine print is that you can't use it on sale items, and $50 minimum purchase.


----------



## haygirlhay

Thanks!


----------



## kraezykae

Boo.  I didn't get one and my birthday just passed.


----------



## Hoodster777

I know for me, my birthday is at the end of December, and they sent me mine on Dec 2nd, so maybe you signed up too late to receive it? They probably sent it out in a mass email, the coupon is good for that entire month. I would try calling them and mention that you've been on the mailing list, and haven't received it.


----------



## kraezykae

Nope, I signed up back in November.


----------



## Hoodster777

Oh, ok. I would call them. I signed up in the fall as well, when there was the private sale for email subscribers, but like I said, I haven't made any purchases yet.


----------



## yakusoku.af

ooo
i didnt know this! i'm gonna sign up now!


----------



## chavezslp

So the minimum purchase is 50.00??? Wow! I don't really wear flats but I would love a pair of sandals....to match my new bag. Thanks!


----------



## chizan8384

Does TB still give away Birthday gift card ?


----------

